# Finally ready to join the community!



## Cheves08 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey everybody, I'm not completely new to IMF but after a long time of reading and having my questions answered by other peoples threads I decided I'm ready to start contributing back and actually being apart of the fam. I'm 5'10 216-218 right now. 224 in my picture with some bloat. Look forward to advancing my knowledge and research here.  With my coffee in the morning of course!


----------



## Riles (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## raven04 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good ppl and great advice in this forum welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------

